# HALP! I need of baggies that fit, um, hips.



## Guest (Jan 27, 2014)

Heya ladies..

I know we approached this subject before, but I need baggies  I ripped my Fox Sargeant (size 36), so I'm down to two pair of shorts that fit for now.

I'm in the process of losing weight--yes PROCESS.. everything fits weird now (don't get me started on Levi's and their BS fitting type now), and until I get off another 10-15 lbs, I won't fit into things like I used to. And tha'ts not going to happen overnight (maybe in 10 weeks, but not overnight).

So does anyone have any plus size baggies they recommend? I don't need liners (I have my Terry's for those). And the Team Estrogen website is no HALP. GRRR.

Thanks.


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm not sure if it still applies but I liked my Zoic brand baggies for a long time for that kinda fit. Kudos for working toward the goal  Shopping for jeans especially can be such a chore. I don't even look at levi's anymore because they made their fits so 'modern'. Wrangler cowgirl cut works so much better for the biker thighs


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't have any help on the shorts, but just wanted to say good job & keep it up. You can do it.


----------



## 8valvegrowl (Mar 4, 2009)

Check out Louis Garneau. My wife loves the Cyclo2 baggy shorts (they have the liner/chamois sewn in, but they offer some other baggies that have removable liners). 

She's got hips and she finds them quite comfortable .It took us a long time to find some good fitting shorts for her and it has made her much happier to ride her bike since.

Their stuff can be pricey, but it's very well made. And I'm pretty sure they offer up to XXL.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Not sure how many other people have experience with Harlot Wear, but I have a couple pair of their shorts: Men's and women's bike shorts, cycling knickers, wool jerseys. Some are lined, some are not. They have a sizing chart that has worked well for me. The material they use on most of their shorts (not the Houlihans, though, they are stiffer, more like jeans) is stretchy and forgiving. Check out their sale items - they frequently have stuff for sale 1/2 off.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

A lot of my MTB shorts don't really fit well. I accept that often for them to be loose enough to be comfy and provide freedom of movement, I will need a belt or those velcro tabs to keep them from falling down. I prefer this feel to constricting tight a** shorts. So my suggestion is size up, they call them baggies for a reason! OK, so I'm also cheap and will keep an online deal even if the fit is baggier than ideal. I'm happiest with some Dakines (L), but the loosest ones I have are I think North Face (try Sierra Trading Post for deals) and Sugoi. Hope you find something that works!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Stripes said:


> K lemme ask this: I'm size 14/16 and looking for good baggies. I have liners but I'm fine with men's shorts but I need something that's gonna handle my love handles.
> 
> I'll eventually get 40 lbs lighter but I'm not there yet
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Yeah, that can be a problem with men's shorts, they don't typically have hips and curves so some of them don't give you extra room in those areas. I'll keep a lookout.


----------



## cyberdivachick (Jan 30, 2007)

I luv my Shredly's and they come in a huge variety of sizes


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Look for brands of shorts with an adjustable waist band and if possible 4 way stretch. I have 2 pairs of TLD (one for DH which are durable but not much stretch and a stretchier lighter pair for trail riding) Both are men's sizes but with velcro adjustable waist bands. I wear size small but I have round hips, thighs but small waist.

I wear Gore-wear as well ...long stretchy tights/pants as well as trail shorts. This brand also carries adjustable stretchy styles


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

petey15 said:


> Not sure how many other people have experience with Harlot Wear, but I have a couple pair of their shorts: Men's and women's bike shorts, cycling knickers, wool jerseys. Some are lined, some are not. They have a sizing chart that has worked well for me. The material they use on most of their shorts (not the Houlihans, though, they are stiffer, more like jeans) is stretchy and forgiving. Check out their sale items - they frequently have stuff for sale 1/2 off.


I LOVE Harlot shorts! Their "Annie" shorts are my favorite. Slightly stretchy, unlined (seamless crotch), and have a "hidden" waist adjustment strap.


----------



## Sea2Mountains (Jan 3, 2014)

I have an "athletic" build, meaning I'm larger or extra large in most shorts. I have a pair of Dakine I got from REI and LOVE them. They come with a liner, but I wear other shorts with them.

Congrats on your progress and good luck finding shorts! Thanks for the post as well, very helpful as I am looking for shorts as well.


----------



## FrdSHOx3 (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm also in the same boat... The best fitting shorts I own are Loeka XL's darted at the waist and men's Royal racing shorts for DH. All are starting to look tired...

Spring is around the corner and I could use a fresh up on my cycling gear (I haven't bought anything new clothing wise in the last year or so). I was looking around the internet and checking the sizing charts on Sombria, Dakine, Shredly, Maloja and Loeka. I really like the Sombria and Maloja stuff but its way pricey!!


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

I just posted about these in another thread but I love them so. I got last years model of Jett Raven in the fall and they are awesome. I have 40" hips, and size 10 shorts. They come with liners though. But the waist has velcro adjusters which is awesome.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Stripes said:


> K lemme ask this: I'm size 14/16 and looking for good baggies. I have liners but I'm fine with men's shorts but I need something that's gonna handle my love handles.
> 
> I'll eventually get 40 lbs lighter but I'm not there yet
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I have a pair of Kuhl shorts I ran into on closeout a couple years ago and I LOVE them. I'll have to check once I go home as to model, but I think they're guys shorts. Hard shell so dust just wipes off, but nice stretch. I have boo-tay and a small waist and wear anything from size 12 to 16 depending on how it runs.
Kuhl Clothing: Renegade? Short


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

^^ REI sells them also. I prefer to wear a capri style because of the surgical scars with skinny long legs and knobby knees .. lol .. I just don't look good in shorts.

Sorry, I am trying to figure out a link that will work.

Kuhl at REI

Kuhl Kontra Shorts - Women's - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------

